# Gruv gear, jimmy clip? Do I need one?



## vejichan (Nov 28, 2016)

Seen videos of people with these on the necks of their guitars. What do they do exactly ?how does it work?


----------



## bpprox22 (Nov 28, 2016)

They are meant to dampen strings so you don't get that string chime/ring when you stop playing -- more obvious with high gain.

I haven't used a Jimmy Clip so I can't attest to it's quality. But, most people call it an overpriced barber clip 

I personally use Gruv Gear fret wraps and can't complain.

Keep in mind, you can achieve the same result (string dampening) by using a hair tie or electrical tape behind the nut. These pieces of gear were invented to avoid having to do this IMO.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 28, 2016)

If you don't know what it does, then you probably don't need one.  Just looks like a big plastic alternative to fret wraps to quiet some noise from the other side of the nut.


----------



## robski92 (Nov 28, 2016)

I cut off the stretchy part at the top of socks and tie that around the strings behind the nut and it has the same effect lol.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 28, 2016)

I've used electrical tape behind the nut for years with great results. No use shelling out for a clunky and *IMO* ugly piece of gear to do the same job


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 28, 2016)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I've used electrical tape behind the nut for years with great results. No use shelling out for a clunky and *IMO* ugly piece of gear to do the same job



Tiny piece of packing foam behind the nut for me, and one under the trem springs.

The one behind the nut is 1/4" x 1 5/8" since I have a 1 5/8" nut width.

Even then, I mainly use it for recording. You never hear this stuff live.


----------



## Webmaestro (Dec 5, 2016)

Dampening behind the nut and/or bridge (if applicable) helps deaden unwanted, sympathetic string ringing from those little lengths of string. It can mainly be heard with overdrive, especially in a recording situation. Some people debate whether you can actually hear it at all.

The GruvGear, on the other hand, is used for something different. That's to help deaden open/unwanted string vibrations on the part of the strings you're actually playing. So, if your hand-muting isn't so hot, something like the GruvGear can help keep your passages sounding clean and concise... especially with sweeping and tapping.

Ever see Joe Satriani reach over his fretting hand and hold the neck down near the nut, while his fretting hand is doing legato? He's essentially creating a human GruvGear


----------



## cmtd (Dec 6, 2016)

I have both. I can't say I'd buy either again. 

The gruv gear is cool to use for studio stuff to mute open stings for recording leads/tapping etc.

The jimmy clip does kill the string ringing behind the nut or behind a tune-o-matic bridge.

However if simply killing off string ring for tight parts is your goal I'd just pack some foam under the strings behind the nut. Works just as well as either product. If you cut a small piece and its not hanging out I prefer the look. Much more minimal and less obtrusive than a massive fret wrap or jimmy clip. Just my opinion.

I do the foam behind the nut like this photo:


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 14, 2016)

for about $6 bucks you can get a package of soft, large black hair ties and 5' of two-sided 1/4" velcro and make as many of them as you need, they don't look very obtrusive, kill string noise behind the nut, and can easily slide down for that "cheater" string deadening. I have a "custom" one that someone made with faux-suede and heavy foam and then I have my home made ones, both do the job equally as well.


----------



## vejichan (Dec 14, 2016)

Can u add a link to those?


----------



## odibrom (Dec 14, 2016)

Besides the uses already spoken of for the Gruv Gear thing, I found it most useful on my fretless guitar because of its sustainer. It helps a lot with sustain clarity when on the sustainer mode killing any unwanted string vibration. I believe that fretted instruments with sustainers will get good results either.

For my other guitars I found no useful need. It might be me but I don't think it brings any advantage for dampening behind the nut. I don't find any audible difference, so if that is the only reason to get some of these, don't waste your money here, go buy "The Key" tool for your FLoyd Rose intonation.


----------



## zeropoint (Dec 14, 2016)

Yeah I literally just bought a self adhesive velcro strap from a craft store and cut a strip of sponge to put underneath it. Gets the job done for recording, not something that's meant to be stage ready in my case.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Dec 15, 2016)

vejichan said:


> Can u add a link to those?



https://lmgtfy.com/?q=large+black+hair+ties


----------



## odibrom (Dec 15, 2016)

InCasinoOut said:


> https://lmgtfy.com/?q=large+black+hair+ties



perfect! I give it 10 points


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 15, 2016)

odibrom said:


> For my other guitars I found no useful need. It might be me but I don't think it brings any advantage for dampening behind the nut. I don't find any audible difference, so if that is the only reason to get some of these,



You honestly can't hear a difference between "SHRING!!!!' and "&#8230;&#8230;."? 

You must be using them wrong. Pick an open chord really hard and mute the strings straight after, you'll hear a "shring!" noise coming from the headstock, now do the same thing but also mute the strings behind the nut with your finger and the noise disappears. If there is still noise it could be floyd rose springs, Tom bridge, hardware loose or even strings going through the body from a bridge being installed wrong(very rare). Make sure the fretwrap is tight against the strings at the headstock but not enough to affect tuning.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 15, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> You honestly can't hear a difference between "SHRING!!!!' and "."?
> 
> You must be using them wrong. Pick an open chord really hard and mute the strings straight after, you'll hear a "shring!" noise coming from the headstock, now do the same thing but also mute the strings behind the nut with your finger and the noise disappears. If there is still noise it could be floyd rose springs, Tom bridge, hardware loose or even strings going through the body from a bridge being installed wrong(very rare). Make sure the fretwrap is tight against the strings at the headstock but not enough to affect tuning.



Thanks for the tips. That is surely something I will try some day. It really doesn't bother me as is now, it's like environment sound or natural reverb 

I used to have the floyd's springs muted, but then I lost the flutter effect, so, back to open springs and let them ring. It's part of the guitar«s tone now...


----------



## P-Ride (Dec 16, 2016)

Any before/after videos of these being used?

I have a Fretwrap and haven't yet found playing techniques where it makes much difference to me.


----------



## benny (Dec 16, 2016)

I got some gruv gear fretwraps as gifts, but they are an expensive solution to what may not even be a problem to you. There are much cheaper DIY alternatives as stated above. 

I NEVER had a problem with string/spring noise until I got a TOM bridge with string ferules. After figuring out what the noise was, I couldn't unhear the string/spring noise on any of my guitars. All of my springs now have tubing in them and I put a fretwrap on each guitar when they are in a stand.


The Jimmy clips are designed for behind a TOM bridge and behind the nut of your guitar. They may fit other bridges, not sure of all compatibility. 

The gruv gear fretwrap is designed for muting unwanted open string noise or string noise behind the nut. I have seen this called a cheating device because they're muting strings you could/should be muting by technique.


----------



## Gram negative (Dec 18, 2016)

I made my own for years. No noise gate would ever fix my behind the nut problem.

I used velcro and packing foam. I only use a fretwrap now because my wife got me one.


----------

